# Is it right to be so p*ssed off about wife moving out?



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Last night, the proverbial s*it hit the fan....

I have never been so angry at my wife as I was last night. A little background;

Wife of 18 years says "she is not in love with me" has kept it bottled for 9 months, never telling me anything. Now she is moving out Wed.

She informed me last Thursday and I was calm about it. Communication started up again, and we even spent some time together over the weekend. Then last night it all went downhill. After inviting me to partake in the dinner she was making she asks me "what are we going to do about so, and so" when I leave.

I'm stunned. I inform her if she was still planning on leaving, why in the hell did we just spend time communicating and doing things together over the last two days?. Her answer "you're my best friend". I lost it, and went ballistic. How dare her think of only herself at this point! She then went on to tell me that the "space" I have been giving her was an "avoidance" of what is taking place (a divorce), and I was one who failed the marriage.

I have never been so angry in all my life at someone!

Is this normal for me to be feeling this way?!? Seriously, I hear the term "blameshifting" and I feel as if I am smack dab in the middle of it.

She did so much damage to what I think of her last night, that I honestly want to have her served by Wed for the divorce! Unlike her though, I believe in the vows I took and in the pit of my stomach I dont think I can do it. 

My intention is to let her demented a$$ move out and into a studio apartment, start sleeping with half the town, and for her to file for the divorce!

I am going to lose *everything* (house, car, etc as without her paycheck with mine I cannot afford anything) in the next 2 months, and I am absolutely furious about it....

Is this a normal feeling?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

yes you should be very pi$$ed.

How long has she been in her affair?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would be relieved. I'd rent the truck, pack her stuff myself, drive it to wherever, unload it, and leave. Of course that's never going to happen. The only way she lives alone is after she kills me.


----------



## jhult (Oct 31, 2011)

frigginlost said:


> Last night, the proverbial s*it hit the fan....
> 
> I have never been so angry at my wife as I was last night. A little background;
> 
> ...


I am right with you. My wife of 9 years did the same to me almost two weeks ago. Said that she has not loved me for almost a year but never said anything, partially because my mom was dying. Now she says we are best friends, but that there are no romantic feelings anymore. We started counseling last week and she has agreed to go again, but I don't know how much hope I have. She said she feels like she lost herself in our marriage, so I am letting her go out with friends, etc..without a flinch. Maybe she will see that she can have both her friends and me.
We went out with friends this past Friday night and my buddy told her that if she leaves, all this stuff is over. I hope and pray, but I know what you mean that you feel like going and sleeping with half the town.


----------

